# Pirateland Surf / Inland



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

Heading down next Thursday for a few days. Will be staying at Pirateland. Any thoughts on fishing there this time of year? Never been there other than summer months, usually fish the surf. I wonder I there's anything in those lakes worth catching? Any help or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I stay there 4 or 5 times a year good flounder fishing on finger mullet or mud minnows or 4 inch gulp minnow in smelt color big lake between pirateland and Lakewood real good this time of year, largemouth on plastic around north end lake or around dogwalk, catfish around paddleboat stuff on skeleton island, wish I was down there now talked to a friend that lives there other day still biting. Surf pretty much was dead when I was down 2 weeks ago might catch something on fresh shrimp if you put in the time. cruise around and talk to people you see fishing if there is any not much of a crowd now Good Luck let me know how it goes


----------



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

I appreciate the tips. Will let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you do any good yet


----------



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

I threw artificial baits in the lake between PL / LW yesterday and the water near the paddle boats. Also tried fish bites. Didn't catch anything, but haven't given up yet.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Try around the dogwalk on upper part of big lake all 4 sides of the pipes with small green or brown worm on light head Largemouth should be hot there


----------



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

I may give that a try later this afternoon or tomorrow. This morning I fished the swash between PL and LW. Caught 2 small flounder....just thankful I didn't get skunked.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool they are in there caught the biggest ones I'v ever caught in that little pool at the chapel 21, 22' 23 inchers fun on 8lb line and spinning rod a lot of fish around there to be caught if you just put some time in to find them and what they want at that time Good Luck


----------



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help! Hope to be fishing down there a lot more. We bought a place at PL while we were there.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool next time we come down ill check to see if you will be there


----------

